# CF Karte formatieren



## -ASDF- (9 November 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine bei einer CF karte die Partition gelöscht und müsste sie jetzt formatieren. Wenn ich die CF Karte an meinen PC anschliese kann ich sie leider nicht formatieren (Windows XP/7). Kennt da wer ein Tool oder Möglichkeit wie man sie formatieren kann ? (FAT)


----------



## Zefix (9 November 2011)

Müsste unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung zum Formatieren/Partitionieren gehen.


----------



## Deltal (9 November 2011)

Wie bekommt man es denn hin die Partition zu löschen? Hmm wird aber unter Windows schwierig wenn die Karte eben nur als Wechseldatenträger erkannt wird. Einen CF/IDE Adapter haste wohl nicht oder?


----------



## o.s.t. (9 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Müsste unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung zum Formatieren/Partitionieren gehen.


nach Computerverwaltung geht es erst noch zur "Datenträgerverwaltung. Dort sollten alle Datenträger sichtbar sein - auch nicht partitionierte/formatierte. Rechtsklick darauf hilft meist....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Zefix (9 November 2011)

joa, dacht das erklärt sich dann von selbst


----------



## Oberchefe (9 November 2011)

und falls die Partition etwas größer ist weigert sich jedes halbwegs aktuelle Windows FAT zu nehmen und will unbedingt NTFS formatieren, Abhilfe: Windows 98 verwenden (falls das noch jemand hat) oder ein alternatives Programm:
http://www.heise.de/software/download/h2format/40825


----------



## -ASDF- (10 November 2011)

Die Karte hat 64MB... Naja ich versuch das mal im laufe des Tages. Vielen dank für die Tipps bisher.

EDIT: achja über die Datenträgerverwaltung hab ich es schon versucht aber geht leider nicht


----------



## -ASDF- (10 November 2011)

Neue Partition ist angelegt aber trotzdem bekomme ich die alten "fehlerhaften" sache nicht runter ...


----------



## Jerome67 (17 November 2011)

Du hattest doch anfangs geschrieben du hast die alte Partition gelöscht. Jetzt hast du ne neue gemacht. Was meinst du denn dann damit das noch fehlerhafte Sachen drauf sind ?


----------



## -ASDF- (17 November 2011)

Ja die alte Partition ist weg aber da sind noch ca. 6mb unformatierter Speicher den ich nicht entfernen kann.
Leider habe ich die Karte jetzt auch nicht mehr um da noch was zu Probieren.


----------

